# Why is it that every now and then words in our posts are highlighted?



## Banana Brain (Jul 18, 2006)

And then when you click on them, you get basically a bunch of ads for products with that word in them. Like I recently posted, "definatly vanilla" and the vanilla was highlighted for some reason. Then I went back later and it wasn't. Why does this happen and why is it only sometimes?


----------



## ironchef (Jul 18, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> And then when you click on them, you get basically a bunch of ads for products with that word in them. Like I recently posted, "definatly vanilla" and the vanilla was highlighted for some reason. Then I went back later and it wasn't. Why does this happen and why is it only sometimes?


 
I think it only happens if you're not logged on. A few times I've browsed the site without logging on and I've noticed that. Whenever I'm logged on, that never shows up unless it's a link of some sort.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

Sometimes I will put a link of one of my words. Like this.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, but sometimes words are linked even when I didn't mean to link them. And I think it does only happen when I'm not logged in now that I think about it. Its usually advertizing, but I don't know why some of my words would magically become advertizments.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

It's just magic buddy!


----------

